# r9 390x Wasserkühler



## bce20 (8. Juli 2015)

*r9 390x Wasserkühler*

Weis einer ob es schon einen wasserkühler für die R9 390x gibt oder ob der alte von der r9 290x passt


----------



## Teddybaer123 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: r9 390x Wasserkühler*

Habe keinen auf Geizhals oder Aquatuning gefunden.
Schau doch sonst ein Mal selber... KÃ¼hlkÃ¶rper Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## the_leon (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: r9 390x Wasserkühler*

Lass doch einen machen.


----------



## SpatteL (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: r9 390x Wasserkühler*

Laut dieser Meldung sind einige Karten zu älteren Kühlern kompatibel.
Existing EK Full Cover blocks compatible with Radeon® Rx 300 series GPUs | EKWB


----------



## SvaEnD2HarD (13. August 2015)

*AW: r9 390x Wasserkühler*

Ich habe mich an die Liste von EK mit den kompatiblen Kühlern gehalten.  Ich habe mir bestellt: EK-FC R9-290X in Rev. 2.0 und EK-FC R9-290X Backplate. Das alles habe ich auf eine R9 390X von XFX (non Black) problemlos montieren können. Alles passt und die Temps sind locker im grünen Bereich. Also ja zur WaKü auf einer R9 390X.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (14. August 2015)

*AW: r9 390x Wasserkühler*

Was hast du denn für eine wakü konfig und wie sind die temps?


----------



## SvaEnD2HarD (16. August 2015)

*AW: r9 390x Wasserkühler*

Aktuell habe ich 1x Radi 360 innen am Deckel und 1x Radi 560 extern. Die CPU(@Stock) ist auch unter Wasser und als Pumpe nutze ich eine Laing DDC mit Nickel-Aufsatz. Schläuche sind 13/10er. Im Idle sind es bei einer Raumtemp. von 26° im Schnitt 32° Wassertemp. Unter Volllast mit Graka @ 1100/1525 komme ich auf max. 44°. Wobei ich noch mit Testaufbau fahre, also grobe Verschlauchung. Habe den 560er erst hinzugefügt.


----------



## DerFacecrafter (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: r9 390x Wasserkühler*

auf Aquatuning gibt es von alphacool Kühler für R9 390X von Sapphire MSI  Gigabyte und Asus


----------



## JakPol (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: r9 390x Wasserkühler*

Seite 19 der WATERCOOL Kompatibilitätsliste hilft weiter: bei der 390 gab es kein wirkliches Referenz PCB, deshalb gab es da auch kein Fullcovermodell, das grundsätzlich passt. Die Double Dissipation Serie von XFX basiert allerdings so nah auf dem Referenzlayout der R9 290, dass für diese Serie die meisten 290-Referenz-Kühler passen. Ausnahmen sind der Liste zu entnehmen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: r9 390x Wasserkühler*

Hier stand Mist^^

JakPol hat alles wichtige geschrieben.


----------

